# Doggy Diarrhea, So tired and worried, Please help



## Sugar (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi All,
First time here. Our golden named Sugar is 18 wks. and has had issues with diarrhea. I would love some solid advice for our situation. Here's our story...

1. Got Sugar at 7 1/2 wks. Was on some Purina puppy chow at the breeders.
2. Took a week to switch her to Iams lg. breed puppy food.
3. Was OK for a couple weeks and then got diarrhea.
4. Tried rice and chicken for a few days and then was put on a week of anitbiotics
5. Great poops for 3 1/2 wks.
6. BOOM, runny, watery diarrhea.
7. 2 weeks on rice and chicken. Poops better, but still soft.
8. Put on Panacur granules for 3 days, Flagyl for 10 days and Royal Canin hypoallergenic HP 19. Better poops, but still soft, sometimes pudding like
9. Slowly adding California Natural Lamb and Rice for puppy to the Royal Canin, probiotic powder, and a spoonful of pumpkin and still having pudding poop.:no:

That's where we are now. Sugar has had multiple fecal tests and Giardia tests and everything comes back normal. She has had all her shots and we have seen the vet ALOT. She is small for her age, so I have to be careful about her losing weight. She lost a lot on that 2 wk. bout on rice and chicken and is finally gaining weight, but those nasty poops are soooo troublesome.

Is it just a food thing and I should look for ANOTHER food, or just keep giving her this food and hope she grows out of it.  PLEASE help. The vet can't seem to figure it out and seems to be grasping for anything. This is driving me nuts.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

When their little systems are new to everything, changing food frequently can do a number on them. I count 5 different foods (including the rice and chicken) in the 11 weeks you've had her. I think it's time to settle on one and ride it out for up to a month to give her time to adjust to it. Of the ones you've listed, the California Natural looks the best. Hang in there! Others may have better advice!


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

I agree.. the California Natural is a very simple, few ingredients well tolerated food. Canned pumpkin as well as the chicken and rice should help. I am glad all checked out well with the testing, but wanted to remind you that plants in the yard can also cause upset tummies. Also be mindful of any treats she might be eating.. or people food. Stress can also bring them on. Wishing you all the best with your precious baby.


----------



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm going through exactly what you're going through and I can relate to how worried it makes you. Avery, my 5mos old puppy, is on California Natural as well. (We first tried her on the Herring on but she didn't like it after a couple of days so she has been on the Lamb and RIce for many weeks now.) Prior to that she was on a prescription diet that worked really well but it was only temporary. (Science Diet I/D, I think?) Right now, the food seems to help with the diarrhea but the treats we have been giving her don't. Are you giving your puppy any treats? The only one that has not given Avery diarrhea is the California Natura treats. How much food are you feeding your puppy? I know sometimes, overeating can cause diarrhea as well. 

It's frustrating, isn't it!? I know how you feel. I hope you're able to get some answers soon.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

My last golden had a similar history. We did the Pancur etc. diets everything. Finally the Vet did some blood work and discovered he had Pancreatic Insufficiency. After that he was put on a supplement "Viokase V" to replace the enzymes his pancreas wasn't producing. He was fine on the supplement although he had to have for the rest of his life.

Just something to maybe have your vet check.


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

Sounds like your vet is doing everything possible for your little pup. Coccidia and Giardia can be missed in fecal exams depending on the timing and frequency. I too would suggest biting the bullet and letting the little pup stick to the best food possible food for a while until the system adjusts. Hope it all fixes itself, I can hear the despair, it will be ok.


----------



## agoldenliferanch (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi,
I agree that you should stick to one food for awhile, the Cal Natural is the best of what you've been feeding and add a little yogurt as well as the pumpkin until stools firm up. No treats that contain wheat, corn or soy and watch for plant munching in the yatd. Hopefully over a week/10 days it should clear up.


----------



## Sugar (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks for all the great thoughts. We are not giving her any treats right now to try to really control what's going in her system. 

As far as the food goes, I thought that if the new food (California Natural) would agree with her, that she wouldn't have diarrhea if we introduced it slowly enough, but it sounds like that might not be the case????? Maybe she just has to be on it for a while???

The vet did mention pancreatic insufficiency, but Sugar has finally started to gain weight, and I thought that if it was pancreatic insufficiency, she would eat, but still not gain weight? Is that true?

Last night and the night before she was finally able to go through the night without having to get up, but WOW, her poops in the morning were SMELLLLLY, mostly pudding, with a little being formed.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the GRF to you and Sugar! This is a great place for helpful advice on all sorts of golden issues so I'm glad you shared one with us. You really need to post a photo or three of Sugar! We love photos here!


----------



## GramercyLily (Aug 19, 2008)

Unfortunately, we also understand your troubles. Lily has had lots of soft poos since we got her 7 months ago (she is almost 9 months now). She also has had many many many negative fecal tests/ blood work, etc. And we have put her on courses of metrodinazole more times that I can count! 

Lily eats Innova Adult with a spoonful of pumpkin 2x a day, and has been doing well on it. We also have eliminated most treats, except Cloud Star (from a recommendation on this board) and Wellness jerkeys. We have concluded that Lily just has a very sensitive stomach, and are resigned to the fact that she picks up bugs pretty easily.

Sorry we are not much help, but I just wanted you to know we understand what you are going through!


----------



## Sugar (Nov 20, 2008)

*Thank you*

I really appreciate everyone's ideas and stories. 

Since she is just 4 months (18 wks.) we are still feeding her 3x day. I read to switch to 2x day at around 6 months. Is that what you did?

I am currently (this is our third day) giving her a spoonful of pumpkin in the morning. Should I give a spoonful 2x day or maybe at every meal? Her dad was a med. size and mom was small, so Sugar seems to be on the small size too. I didn't know if weight dictates how much pumpkin.

Thanks.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I feel for what you are going through right now! Apart from not being able to pick up the poops,, it's a worrying time for you!

I also agree that you should stick to one food. I'm interested in the pancreatic theory as my dog also has bouts of loose stools. Unfortunately, dogs love to nibble things, drink dirty water, in fact any number of things that can upset their stomachs! It's hard to work out sometimes what is causing it, but I always follow the same routine...
1. Starve for 24 hours, water available only (gives the gut chance to rest)
2. Give chicken boiled in rice for 24 hours
3. Gradually introduce regular food (mix with rice and chicken initially)
4. Absolutley no treats whatsoever
5. We have a caolin treatment here in the UK called Prokolin which you inject straight into their mouths - this lines the intestine, helping to soothe. ~i've heard plain live yoghurt has a similar effect.
6. Do not add anything else (meat) to the dry food, just a littl warm water.

I only take Obi to the vet if he has had an upset stomach we can't cure using this method. Fingers crossed it's been 100% successful for quite some while.

Good luck, I know how hard this can be, but you'll soon develop a way of dealing with this issue, and keep on top of it for the rest of your pups life.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

On the pancreatic insufficiency...my Cody did eat and weight seemed ok, he just had pudding poops or worse...lots of squirts!


----------



## Auenk9 (Oct 23, 2008)

This can be very frustrating. My youngest boy went through bouts of loose stools. What I have found works best is keeping him a very low fat diet and using digestive enzymes/probiotics. Another thing you may want to discuss with your vet is using an antibiotic called Tylan (Tylosin). It can be used for longer periods of time with less damage being done to the intestinal tract. Most antibiotics, while they kill the bad bacteria in your dog's tummy....they also kill the good. Tylan is easier on the tummy that way, plus the probiotics will help rebuild the good bacteria. If you want more information let me know.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Tailer had runny poops off n on for months from about 3 months to maybe 9 months. Milk Bone dog biscuits created squirts shortly after eating...poor Tailer couldn't have the Bank Biscuits or the ones form the Post Office. We tried yogurt to set his belly straight...more runs. Cheese did it too. Dairy was out. 

He has been fed Wellness Super5Mix Chicken, since 4 months old, 2x's a day. I thought he might like to have a variety of tastes so tried the Lamb & Rice & the Whitefish & Sweet Potato...both gave him the runs. Sticking with the Chicken!

Tailer is now 3 and the Runs are mainly memories...Good Luck! I'll keep my eye here to learn other solutions.


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

I feel for you. I'm going through the exact same thing with my 16 week old girl. We just left the vet


----------



## martinrt (Jun 24, 2008)

I went through the same exact thing with Allee, 14 months, and Aston 6 months. Can't say we're in the clear with Aston, but I think we might be. Went through all the same test you mentioned and more. Suspected pancreatic insufficiency but tested negative. Was referred to a specialist who believed it was most likely just a bacteria overgrowth. With Allee the cure was 2 months of Tylosin which helps treat the bacteria levels and also acts as an anti-inflmitory. Then it was also finding the right food. You should find a food that is grain free. We tried California Natural on both dogs as well without much success, but I think it contains grains. That can so often be what's casuing the diarrhea. I would ask your vet about Tylosin as something to at least give your dog some temporary relief and let you get some sleep. If you want to stick it out with the Cal Nat that's cool, but I would definitely suggest grain free. There are a ton out there but Allee eats Nature's Variety Instinct and Aston now eats Taste of the Wild Salmon. With Aston, 2 weeks ago he was only 24 pounds at 5.5 months. He's now 30. He was on Metronidizole for a week with Science Diet I/D, but still wasn't that great. 2 days of Tylosin and Taste of the Wild and his poops are great. Finding the right food can be hard, but trial and error can be hard on the dog, and chicken and rice is definitely a short term solution (we didn't realize that until Aston was on it for close to a month and basically gained no weight...good poops but skinny pup). Good luck, I hope you figure it out, I know it's no fun where you're at now and puppy can't be feeling so great either.


----------



## martinrt (Jun 24, 2008)

Auenk9 said:


> Another thing you may want to discuss with your vet is using an antibiotic called Tylan (Tylosin). It can be used for longer periods of time with less damage being done to the intestinal tract. Most antibiotics, while they kill the bad bacteria in your dog's tummy....they also kill the good. Tylan is easier on the tummy that way, plus the probiotics will help rebuild the good bacteria.


Didn't read this before I posted, but I really think this is what you should try. It's 2/2 on my dogs. Tylosin, Probiotics, we got some stuff called Gastroplex from Wellvet.com which heals the stomach lining, and then a good food.


----------



## Rushell (Nov 13, 2008)

I had a puppy with very similar issues. She was better than worse, better than worse. Finally, I tried taking her to another vet, who put her on metronidazole for what I think was a good 2 weeks. I was very worried at that point, but the vet tech told me, "not to loose hope, this was a miracle drug for the gut." And, she was right! Slowly but surely my little puppies got firm, and she started getting chubby, I made sure to give her the entire bottle though. I thank God everyday that I went to that vet. And the funny thing was, my original vet was a very high priced, hight tech doc, and the second was the oposite. You just never know! My girl is now almost a year old, and very healthy. I hope this helps. You are your dogs best advocate, if your little puppy is not getting better, get a second opinion. But, I agree on the food, stick to a simple dry kibble, and don't change.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Lots of good advice here- settle on 1 food, and ride it out. Perhaps treat for coccidia/guardia again. Went thru this with our Tucker when he was younger. He grew out of it. Another thing to watch out for is bully sticks- they would give Tucker diarrhea- hope you pup gets better soon-


----------



## Sugar (Nov 20, 2008)

I am really appreciating all the thoughts. I am feeling a bit stuck and a little lost though. I was thinking that maybe there was a chicken allergy, hence the switch to Cal. Nat., but maybe it's a grain allergy. If that's so, Cal. Nat. has rice, but everybody says to just keep on the Cal. Nat. for now and don't change anything for a while. 

I also am skeptical about the boiled rice and chicken because we tried that 2x and neither time did it really work so its hard to see that as an option. So....I'm thinking maybe add another spoonful of pumpkin and ask about the Tylosin.?.?.

I do have a couple of other questions I'm hoping I can get some guidance on...

Could she have pancreatic insufficiency even though she's gaining weight??? AND I was thinking that since she is having loose stools on Cal Nat. right from the get go, then that meant it was the wrong food, but I guess that's not the case because everyone says to keep on it???

Again, thank you sooo much for all the help.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Usually, the flagyl helps alot. Eagle Pack has a "Duck and Oatmeal" can for sensitve digestion that my vet likes- Eagle Pack Hollistic puppy really solved some tummy problems for Tango. The cans are really expensive at 2$ apiece, but they do seem very easy on the system. I changed Tango to Innova for more protein now that she's older, but the Eagle Pack was a lifesaver in settling down her system. Your puppy is young so your vet should approve this, but simple Pecid is really helpful. I remember that Tippykayak used peptobismal successfully with Comet. I think California Natural is an awesome food too- not sure about the lamb one though.


----------



## martinrt (Jun 24, 2008)

I tried the Cal Nat Lamb with Allee when she was going through similar issues and it was absolutely horrible for her. Worst runs of all the foods. You said you switched Sugar from the Purina that came from the breeder right away....how was she doing on that? What was the protein source? Before going with a chicken allergy I would lean towards a grain irritant. From what my vet told me, allergies generally aren't common in young dogs and tend to develop over a few years. Irritants however, like to grain or gluten, can be pretty common right from the get go. By going with a grain free food you eliminate the potential grain irritation, and a least from what I can tell, the gluten irritant as well (I think it's typically in wheat products and byproducts). I know your supposed to gradually introduce new foods to avoid diarrhea issues, but if you're right in the middle of diarrhea issues how can you really tell if it's the new food or the old food? With our last switch with Aston, just a couple days ago, accopanied by Tylosin, the specialist we saw said to just switch outright and don't do the gradual change. If your vet is on board with trying a tylosin treatment I would find a good grain free food and go all out with it. Worked for me. Also, you might want to check what the common ingredients are in all the foods you've tried and find something that eliminates the common links. 5 of 6 foods we tried with Allee were chicken but that wasn't the problem, it was the grains, and she eats grain free chicken now.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Has the vet run the test for pancreatic insufficiency? Or did he say to wait and see if he loses weight?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

How was she doing on the Puppy Chow? I know it's not a very good food, but if she was doing good on it I would of left her on that for a while. Too much switching will upset their system.


----------



## ykcamom (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh, can I ever relate to this! We went through exactly the same thing with Riley. Antiobiotics and several different brands of kibble.

In the end, we came to the conclusion that chicken or any poultry was the culprit. Once he went on Eagle Holistic Lamb and Rice, he was fine! We confirmed this when we gave him a bit turkey and sure enough, he was bacdk to runny stools later that evening. You may want to try a lamb based feed. At this point, we check everything to see if it contains chicken, even if it`s check flavouring! Because, he`ll react every time!

Anyhow, the key is to make the change VERY slowly and I know this is hard to do. Riley would get better and then I`d introduce the new food too quickly. Give your pup rice only for 3 days, then mix 3 parts rice to 1 part kibble for 3 days, etc. Take a good 10 days to make the full change and you`ll likely find she`ll be great!

Good luck.


----------



## Sugar (Nov 20, 2008)

buckeyegoldenmom said:


> Has the vet run the test for pancreatic insufficiency? Or did he say to wait and see if he loses weight?



We haven't done the pancreatic insufficiency test. We didn't specifically address it again, but I was under the impression that because she was gaining weight, it probably wasn't that. Thanks for the thought. Hopefully it's not that and we won't have to come back to it.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

This sounds so familiar  We picked up our dog when he was 4 months old from the breeder, and he had soft pudding like poops from the get go and she claimed he was under stress.

He was being fed Eagle Pack Holistic? and we had switched him to Solid Gold Wolf Cub with no luck. We took him to the vet and put him on a bland diet and had the fecals done twice. We also tried Wellness Fish and Potato and Natural Balance Duck and Potato with no luck. I was getting really tired from waking up so early (multiple times) letting him out because of his projectile diarrhea.

A manager at a holistic pet store suggested we try a raw diet, and within 24 hours, his diarrhea had cleared up and he was producing small, less smelly, firm solid poops.  We continued with his raw diet and he is healthy. I just have to watch him very carefully because some times he tries to pick up food on the ground or people try to feed him treats and he can't have wheat, oats, barley, potato. It's almost like I have a celiac dog!


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

How old is Sugar and how much does she weigh? 

I'm sorry you are going through this. I know how you feel. I've been posting about the same problems since I had Skylie at 8 weeks. She will be 17 weeks tomorrow. I've been to the vet with Skylie twice this week. She keeps having loose stools. She was given panacur as well. The vet is now treating her for giardia and coccidia. We aren't sure if its that yet though. 

A while back I started feeding her a chicken, white rice, and canned pumpkin diet. She was going just okay with that, and as soon as I added the food I was feeding at the time (Blue Buffalo Large Breed puppy), she had bad diarrhea. I even started with 1/8 cup and worked up to 1/2 cup over 2 weeks, and she couldn't even handle a 1/2 cup.. I am thinking she can not handle such a rich natural holistic food. 

I switched her to Purina Pro Plan, because some posters said they had had good results with that. I switched her immediately, no gradual change. She has been on it for about a month. It did help, but she still never has solid firm stools. It constantly changes. Finally this week, I noticed looser stools and then....some blood in her stool! I am so confused and worried. I am hoping the medicine she is on helps. My vet also said if nothing works, she may have to be tested for pancreatic issues as well. She is gaining weight though..

So hang in there, most of us have or ARE going through it too. I know how frustrating and worrisome it can be. It is bad to keep changing foods, but I agree with another poster - if she was doing good on what the breeder was feeding (puppy chow), keep her on that. It is not a great food, but at this point, it doesn't matter.. 

Good Luck


----------



## Sugar (Nov 20, 2008)

Thank you so much for your thoughts and your story. I find it amazing that so many people have similar issues. I didn't realize how common a problem this is.

My puppy is almost the same age as your Skylie. She is 18 1/2 wks now and over 
21 Lb. She was 20.5 lbs. last week and I know she gained some this week. I will find out her new weight on Tues. when we go to our last puppy class.

I was going to try the Blue Buffalo for lg. breed dogs a few weeks ago. I bought a big bag, and just gave her an 1/8 of a cup and her poo was immediately liquid. To say the least, I didn't mess with that again. 

I know someone suggested the puppy chow, but that was over 2 months ago now, so I don't want to just switch her back after most people on here suggested that I ride out the Cal. Nat. for a while. 

I started giving her a spoonful of pumpkin 6 days ago. I don't know if it's coincidence or not, but she is doing better. Not great, but better than getting up 3 times in the middle of the night. Poos are still mushy, but I'll take anything at this point.

I'm sorry to hear about Skylie having blood in her stool. After all my reading and research, it really seems like the vets are doing a guessing game as well with this problem. Every little doggy is different, so it seems like each of us is just going through the list of things to try until something works. I'm sure you are like me...just tired of worrying, tired of the search for a remedy and just plain tired.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

FWIW, blood in the stool is pretty common and doesn't mean a whole lot. It just means the lower digestive tract is irritated, typically from having loose stools. As my vet says, a bit of blood in the stool doesn't bother the dog, doesn't bother the vet, but freaks the owners out.


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> FWIW, blood in the stool is pretty common and doesn't mean a whole lot. It just means the lower digestive tract is irritated, typically from having loose stools. As my vet says, a bit of blood in the stool doesn't bother the dog, doesn't bother the vet, but freaks the owners out.


Your vet is right, I was freaking out! good to know. Thank you.


----------

